
Webkit Web Inspector Updates - blasdel
http://webkit.org/blog/829/web-inspector-updates/
======
jeff18
I used to use Firebug exclusively, but since developing a WebKit oriented web
app, I had to use the web inspector. At first I hated it, but after I got used
to it, I never go back to Firebug.

------
jacobolus
It's too bad that Firebug keeps stagnating/backsliding, introducing bugs from
version to version but not really improving the development experience much.
(I have some friends who stick to Firefox 2 or even 1.5, because Firebug there
works better in some ways than the more recent versions)

It's nice that the webkit inspector is picking up the slack, but it'd be even
nicer if someone had the time/resources to sink serious development into
firebug and keep both of these tools advancing.

------
mr_eel
I'm genuinely excited by this. This is a great chunk of really valuable
enhancements, particularly those surrounding inspecting Ajax requests and the
debugging -- I make heavy use of both.

Previously I've had to revert to Firebug for specific features -- like seeing
formatted JSON -- but I think that's behind me now. Yay!

------
davidmathers
Does anyone know how long it usually takes webkit features to appear in
Safari?

~~~
tptacek
Do you care? Just run the Webkit nightly.

~~~
jpeterson
Exactly. The WebKit nightlies are usually more stable than a lot of the
"production release" software I use.

And its development console is awesome.

